# Anybody regret TRT?



## Mind2muscle (Apr 15, 2021)

I’ve been contemplating TRT for quite some time now.  My test level last year was <250.  
My mood is stable.  Libido is decent I guess for 37.  I know this is a lifelong commitment and that’s why I’ve been hesitant.  For anyone who’s been on the stuff for more than a year do you have any regrets about TRT?  My biggest concern I guess is long term risks including cardiovascular side effects.  Thanks guys!


----------



## Pooh6369 (Apr 15, 2021)

No regrets at all I'm 53 been trt for about 6 yrs. Just have to give blood to keep rbc from being elevated. But feel better sex drive still great. 
  Plus I still blast a couple time's a year


----------



## Jin (Apr 15, 2021)

**** no. 

I was a train wreck emotionally, physically and mentally due to low t. 

Sounds like your test levels are low but the symptoms aren’t too bad. I’d go ahead with it.


----------



## 69nites (Apr 15, 2021)

If you're happy with your libido and your stable mood why are you considering TRT?

It's going to have cardiovascular and fertility complications. You can get the fertility back if you decide you want to have kids but it's not going to be a great time coming off.


----------



## Jin (Apr 15, 2021)

69nites said:


> If you're happy with your libido and your stable mood why are you considering TRT?
> 
> It's going to have cardiovascular and fertility complications. You can get the fertility back if you decide you want to have kids but it's not going to be a great time coming off.



This advice is as valid as my opinion. He makes a great point.


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 15, 2021)

No ragrets...not one single letter


----------



## Mind2muscle (Apr 15, 2021)

69nites said:


> If you're happy with your libido and your stable mood why are you considering TRT?
> 
> It's going to have cardiovascular and fertility complications. You can get the fertility back if you decide you want to have kids but it's not going to be a great time coming off.



I’m considering it for increased performance in the gym and other physical activities.  I’m pretty active but lately have been really fatigued.  Energy has been low.  Already have 2 kids and don’t want to have anymore.


----------



## 69nites (Apr 15, 2021)

Mind2muscle said:


> I’m considering it for increased performance in the gym and other physical activities.  I’m pretty active but lately have been really fatigued.  Energy has been low.  Already have 2 kids and don’t want to have anymore.


Just looking through your posting history, I don't think it's a bad idea. You had previous bloodwork below 200, you've been having trouble with fatigue for damn near a decade with your low t.

It does look like your cycle history is limited. You ready to poke yourself a couple times a week for the rest of your life?


----------



## creekrat (Apr 15, 2021)

I went on at 29 and am 38 now.  No regrets at all!  If you feel good now then I can only imagine how much better you will feel on TRT.  Probably need to have a talk with the Mrs and discuss it with her so that she knows what to expect because you most likely will have an increased libido.  Now if she is right around your age then that won't be a bad thing because women tend to have an increased libido around that age


----------



## Mind2muscle (Apr 15, 2021)

69nites said:


> Just looking through your posting history, I don't think it's a bad idea. You had previous bloodwork below 200, you've been having trouble with fatigue for damn near a decade with your low t.
> 
> It does look like your cycle history is limited. You ready to poke yourself a couple times a week for the rest of your life?



Yes you are correct.  I’ve been ambivalent for a while now about this but that’s how I am with a lot of big decisions.  I have done a few cycles nothing crazy though.  That’s the question of the hour.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## BRICKS (Apr 15, 2021)

56 years old, been on trt for 6 years.  Absolutely no regrets.


----------



## Gadawg (Apr 15, 2021)

Testosterone is cardio protective. Low T is emerging as a risk factor for heart disease. There are zero downsides to well managed hormone levels.


----------



## 69nites (Apr 15, 2021)

Gadawg said:


> Testosterone is cardio protective. Low T is emerging as a risk factor for heart disease. There are zero downsides to well managed hormone levels.


Unless you already have low HDL which is exacerbated by higher T and not accounting for the likelyhood of an enlarged heart from a chronic high androgen condition.

The hypothesis that higher test levels have lower cholesterol is also based on data that isn't controlling for bodyfat. Since obesity is both a cause of low t and high cholesterol, until there's at least a proper meta-analysis I wouldn't put much weight in it. It is interesting to follow though.

IME my HDL went down my LDL essentially remained unchanged and I made simple dietary adjustments to correct it. I also do now have to periodically give blood to keep my hematocrit in check.

Obviously none of this is a deal breaker for me personally, but we don't have to pretend there isn't a possibility of negatives for a specific individual.


----------



## Jin (Apr 15, 2021)

Gadawg said:


> Testosterone is cardio protective. Low T is emerging as a risk factor for heart disease. There are zero downsides to well managed hormone levels.





69nites said:


> Unless you already have low HDL which is exacerbated by higher T and not accounting for the likelyhood of an enlarged heart from a chronic high androgen condition.
> 
> The hypothesis that higher test levels have lower cholesterol is also based on data that isn't controlling for bodyfat. Since obesity is both a cause of low t and high cholesterol, until there's at least a proper meta-analysis I wouldn't put much weight in it. It is interesting to follow though.
> 
> ...



I’d love more scientifically backed evidence from both your points of views.  
A worthy discussion.

Gentlemen, if you please!


----------



## 69nites (Apr 15, 2021)

Jin said:


> I’d love more scientifically backed evidence from both your points of views.
> A worthy discussion.
> 
> Gentlemen, if you please!


Study showing increased testosterone via weight loss proving correlation between obesity and low T with obesity being the cause. https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/06/120625124914.htm

The article often referenced for the positive cardiovascular effect of TRT with no control for obesity. Tons of other info here too btw. https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5512682/#!po=38.1579

Recent case study of exogenous androgen induced enlarged heart, but there's tons of these. Even TRT doses of test are substancial higher on the whole than natural t levels due to eliminating your natural rhythm and maintaining the natural peak 24 hours a day. https://oatext.com/Reversible-anabolic-androgenic-steroid-induced-cardiomyopathy.php


----------



## German89 (Apr 15, 2021)

Uh.. no regrets. 

Dialing dose in was hell for me.


----------



## CLIHAU (Apr 15, 2021)

5 years no regrets!!


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 15, 2021)

No one who actually needs TRT would regret it. The other self medicated retards who "cruise" on 500+mg/week ot "TRT" for years only regret it after the health side effects set in...if they are lucky and don't drop dead.


----------



## snake (Apr 15, 2021)

11 years and zero regrets. As for the cardiovascular issues that sometimes get noted, they are missing the bigger picture. I'd easily be 10 lbs more over weight with a lack of motivation to do much more than come home and watch TV.


----------



## Gadawg (Apr 15, 2021)

Lets ask 74 yo Sly Stallone......


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 15, 2021)

TRT was a great decision imho.  Increased mental acuity, lower bf%, increased muscle mass, increased recovery, better mood, better sleep, etc.

IMHO there is no downside.


----------



## Beserker (Apr 15, 2021)

I thought I would enjoy decreased testicular size... always had to watch toilet water level before sitting down with my bull nuts, nothing worse than the feeling of your balls hitting that water...  Now that I have the nuts of my 10 year old self, I do have regrets.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Apr 15, 2021)

snake said:


> 11 years and zero regrets. As for the cardiovascular issues that sometimes get noted, they are missing the bigger picture. I'd easily be 10 lbs more over weight with a lack of motivation to do much more than come home and watch TV.



That’s my issue.  I’ve been training on and off since I was 16.  Now that I have two kids work crazy hours my motivation is in the toilet.  I still make it to the gym when I can but the intensity isn’t there like it was when I was younger.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Apr 15, 2021)

BigSwolePump said:


> No one who actually needs TRT would regret it. The other self medicated retards who "cruise" on 500+mg/week ot "TRT" for years only regret it after the health side effects set in...if they are lucky and don't drop dead.



Yea I agree.  If I do take the plunge it’ll be doing it the proper way.


----------



## snake (Apr 15, 2021)

Mind2muscle said:


> That’s my issue.  I’ve been training on and off since I was 16.  Now that I have two kids work crazy hours my motivation is in the toilet.  I still make it to the gym when I can but the intensity isn’t there like it was when I was younger.



It just offers the ability to do more, whether or not that happens, it's up to you. It's not just the gym, hell or the gym at all. Having the energy to go out for a 10 min walk or do some yard work will put you in a better heart healthy place.


----------



## j2048b (Apr 15, 2021)

Mind2muscle said:


> That’s my issue.  I’ve been training on and off since I was 16.  Now that I have two kids work crazy hours my motivation is in the toilet.  I still make it to the gym when I can but the intensity isn’t there like it was when I was younger.



This my man is called maturing, ageing, becoming an actual adult....priorities will always win out over vanity....

Who cares if ur intensity isnt the same, all that means is its time to make a change

Are u doing this for a trophy, ur own self satisfaction, ur own ego?? A number on a wall??

I have spoken.....time to make a change....trt or not, ur life is evolving, and changing u eather roll with it and make the necessary changes, or live in denial trying to revain some form of ur lost youth....

Trt is a good idea but dont think just because ur on trt it will give u back ur intensity, time to workout or motivation....


----------



## j2048b (Apr 15, 2021)

I was on trt for over 10-12 yrs and quit, just stopped one day because i was tired of chasing my blood work numbers.... I have felt like shit for the past few yrs, even when my natural test levels came back @ over 500 off of trt....

So yeah its worth it IF u dont have to chase those blood work issues


----------



## Jin (Apr 15, 2021)

j2048b said:


> I was on trt for over 10-12 yrs and quit, just stopped one day because i was tired of chasing my blood work numbers.... I have felt like shit for the past few yrs, even when my natural test levels came back @ over 500 off of trt....
> 
> So yeah its worth it IF u dont have to chase those blood work issues



Considering you test numbers recovered into the 500 I would question whether you had actually needed to be out on initially. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Mind2muscle (Apr 15, 2021)

j2048b said:


> This my man is called maturing, ageing, becoming an actual adult....priorities will always win out over vanity....
> 
> Who cares if ur intensity isnt the same, all that means is its time to make a change
> 
> ...



Thanks for the detailed reply.  I want to do it for overall better quality of life as well as to increase performance in the gym and other physical activities.  When you say it’s time to make a change I’m not really sure what your referring to.  Saying this respectfully.  The gym is my happy place.  It’s who I am.  I’ve been struggling for awhile now because I’m not happy with where I am physically.  Yes it’s due to life changes such as having kids, lack of time and sleep.  etc.  But those variables won’t change in the near future.  
Also is that the reason you quit because of the bloodwork?  Btw that’s awesome that you recovered into the 500s


----------



## j2048b (Apr 16, 2021)

Jin said:


> Considering you test numbers recovered into the 500 I would question whether you had actually needed to be out on initially.
> 
> Any thoughts?



I was first diagnosed with a total test level of 377, from there it dropped to 175, and hovered around 200-230 for a year or so after words before i got put on trt. So yes i did need it, i only ever got a total test level of over 500 1 time wnd it was 2 yrs after i quit trt, most recent blood work i was back down to 300, and slowly declining again, so the docs dont want me off of it, especially my urologist, who is my primary trt doc... So yes i need to get back on and plan to, but i hate chasing the blood work portion and im not a big lifter anymore, wish i could stay more dedicated but with work, kids, family life etc... It aint easy


----------



## j2048b (Apr 16, 2021)

Mind2muscle said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply.  I want to do it for overall better quality of life as well as to increase performance in the gym and other physical activities.  When you say it’s time to make a change I’m not really sure what your referring to.  Saying this respectfully.  The gym is my happy place.  It’s who I am.  I’ve been struggling for awhile now because I’m not happy with where I am physically.  Yes it’s due to life changes such as having kids, lack of time and sleep.  etc.  But those variables won’t change in the near future.
> Also is that the reason you quit because of the bloodwork?  Btw that’s awesome that you recovered into the 500s



Its all good i didnt mean any disrespect, all i was saying was once kids and work take a front seat, sometimes we need to re evaluate the "why" of  what we are trying to do or accomplish, so yes trt is worth it, but there are downsides to it aswith anything we do in life, if my body was "normal", id rather have never been on anything tbh

I quit because of years of struggling with chasing my tail in the realm of blood work, spending countless amounts on supps to counteract my trt usage to trying and get my blood work to a normal level, 
Everyone is different and i know i now need to go back on trt but ive been avoiding it for about 2 yrs now, and havent had blood work at all for anything in that 2 yrs... But thats me, my doc called the other day to pursade me back and im toying with going back on but posibbly microdosing...


----------



## tinymk (Apr 16, 2021)

Zero regrets.  A life saver overall for me


----------



## Gadawg (Apr 16, 2021)

My doctor keeps trying to push me on the pellet. He says people have way fewer bloodwork issues with it versus injections. But I have no bloodwork issues so nothing changing here other than I dropped to 150 mg


----------



## Mind2muscle (Apr 16, 2021)

j2048b said:


> Its all good i didnt mean any disrespect, all i was saying was once kids and work take a front seat, sometimes we need to re evaluate the "why" of  what we are trying to do or accomplish, so yes trt is worth it, but there are downsides to it aswith anything we do in life, if my body was "normal", id rather have never been on anything tbh
> 
> I quit because of years of struggling with chasing my tail in the realm of blood work, spending countless amounts on supps to counteract my trt usage to trying and get my blood work to a normal level,
> Everyone is different and i know i now need to go back on trt but ive been avoiding it for about 2 yrs now, and havent had blood work at all for anything in that 2 yrs... But thats me, my doc called the other day to pursade me back and im toying with going back on but posibbly microdosing...



Yea that does sound exhausting.  I’m hoping once I do make the decision to go on it’s straight forward and bloods are relatively stable.


----------



## creekrat (Apr 16, 2021)

Gadawg said:


> My doctor keeps trying to push me on the pellet. He says people have way fewer bloodwork issues with it versus injections. But I have no bloodwork issues so nothing changing here other than I dropped to 150 mg



Only problem with pellets is that your levels taper off near the end. Oh, and your ass hurts for a few days afterwards


----------



## jolter604 (Apr 16, 2021)

The only way I could regret it is if I caused my death :32 (14):


----------



## German89 (Apr 16, 2021)

jolter604 said:


> The only way I could regret it is if I caused my death :32 (14):



Your name looks familiar


----------



## GymTeddy (Apr 16, 2021)

Thanks for this post. I've recently looked into TRT myself and some of the questions floating in my head I read answered here. Google can only tell you so much information.


----------



## 69nites (Apr 16, 2021)

j2048b said:


> I was first diagnosed with a total test level of 377, from there it dropped to 175, and hovered around 200-230 for a year or so after words before i got put on trt. So yes i did need it, i only ever got a total test level of over 500 1 time wnd it was 2 yrs after i quit trt, most recent blood work i was back down to 300, and slowly declining again, so the docs dont want me off of it, especially my urologist, who is my primary trt doc... So yes i need to get back on and plan to, but i hate chasing the blood work portion and im not a big lifter anymore, wish i could stay more dedicated but with work, kids, family life etc... It aint easy


What was your dose and administration schedule?


----------



## jolter604 (Apr 16, 2021)

German89 said:


> Your name looks familiar


Been around the boards about a decade now always same name.


----------



## German89 (Apr 16, 2021)

jolter604 said:


> Been around the boards about a decade now always same name.


mmmm... Trying to remember.  BOP? SG?


----------



## jolter604 (Apr 17, 2021)

German89 said:


> mmmm... Trying to remember.  BOP? SG?


All of them


----------



## Mind2muscle (Apr 17, 2021)

GymTeddy said:


> Thanks for this post. I've recently looked into TRT myself and some of the questions floating in my head I read answered here. Google can only tell you so much information.



Your welcome!  Yea a search engine isn’t going to give you the honest truth and first hand experience.


----------



## j2048b (Apr 17, 2021)

69nites said:


> What was your dose and administration schedule?



Best ive ever felt ran my trt this way since the beginning:

Monday 200 mlg test cyc

Wed anastrozole .5 mlg

Friday: hcg 250 iu 

Sunday hcg 250 iu
(Hcg program was dr. Crisler's older way of doing hcg)

Found i functioned and felt amazing with this routine, but its prolly my fault that i started chasing the blood work, because i never donated, and i quit doing cardio as much as i should have been doing tbh


----------



## j2048b (Apr 17, 2021)

jolter604 said:


> Been around the boards about a decade now always same name.



Yup ur name is familiar as well perhaps pro muscle? Oreven asf, or meso?


----------



## 69nites (Apr 17, 2021)

j2048b said:


> Best ive ever felt ran my trt this way since the beginning:
> 
> Monday 200 mlg test cyc
> 
> ...


That's a rough protocol. If you're self administering why not split the dose?


----------



## jolter604 (Apr 17, 2021)

j2048b said:


> Yup ur name is familiar as well perhaps pro muscle? Oreven asf, or meso?


All of them lmao


----------



## jolter604 (Apr 17, 2021)

69nites said:


> That's a rough protocol. If you're self administering why not split the dose?


I prefer split dose as well


----------



## j2048b (Apr 17, 2021)

69nites said:


> That's a rough protocol. If you're self administering why not split the dose?



Whats rough about it? Like clock work, every week same song and dance and felt like a million bucks, then the blood started gettin thick, policythemia is what they said until i got a great hematologist who said anything under 58 for hematocrit im cool with unless other stuff gets super high, 

I hated splitting the dose, it made me feel like crapola... So if i must, i must, and im about to go back on next week after blood work is finished...ill do the same protocol, and start a log to see how i feel and how my dad bod responds


----------



## 69nites (Apr 17, 2021)

j2048b said:


> Whats rough about it? Like clock work, every week same song and dance and felt like a million bucks, then the blood started gettin thick, policythemia is what they said until i got a great hematologist who said anything under 58 for hematocrit im cool with unless other stuff gets super high,
> 
> I hated splitting the dose, it made me feel like crapola... So if i must, i must, and im about to go back on next week after blood work is finished...ill do the same protocol, and start a log to see how i feel and how my dad bod responds


200mg is a higher dose to start with, it's requiring an AI which is something I wouldn't want to have to perpetually take.

If you split your dose, and kept taking your AI you most likely felt like crap because you crashed your estrogen.

As an example of my dosing schedule, if I pin 100mg 2x a week you can pull blood any day and I'm between 700 and 850 ng/dL and my my e is in range. If I pin 200mg 1x a week I'm going to peak at over 1100 on day 3 and 500 day 7. But my e will be high all 7 days. 

If you need an AI on TRT, either your dose is too high, you're pinning too infrequently, or both. Taking adex long term knowing it's bad for your bone density and joints is crazy to me without trying every possible way to avoid including it in a plan you're going to stick to for the rest of your life.


----------



## j2048b (Apr 17, 2021)

69nites said:


> 200mg is a higher dose to start with, it's requiring an AI which is something I wouldn't want to have to perpetually take.
> 
> If you split your dose, and kept taking your AI you most likely felt like crap because you crashed your estrogen.
> 
> ...



Yeah that's understandable, with the way i pinned trt my estrogen may not have even needed to be managed even at 200 mlg in 1 shot, i just liked to keep it towards the lower end 18-25 for estro, but as t8me and education has progressed hell even now estro @ 50 isnt as bad as some have made it out to be, so i guess ill see how it goes, i did make the switch to aromasin and @ 12.5 mlg per week i was feeling pretty dang good, only time i ever crashed my estrogen was when i accidently took 2 doses of aromasin 12.5 mlg each during one week, by joints and bones hurt like a mofo for about 2 weeks until my estro rebounded...

Once i get my blood work back ill start trt as i usually do and see how it goes, if im happy, doc is happy and my blood work is doing good i will keep it the same, if not then ill try the multi dosin or 3ven 10-15 mlg per day, as ive seen people do good on that as well


----------



## Gadawg (Apr 17, 2021)

Ive not noticed any difference between single shot or split dose.


----------



## 69nites (Apr 17, 2021)

Gadawg said:


> Ive not noticed any difference between single shot or split dose.


Different people tolerate the hormone swings differently. Even metabolize the esters differently. 

If you don't need an AI and don't notice a difference, do whatever is convenient.

On the level of optimization, the difference between 1x a week and 2x a week is the difference between a ~600ng/dL and ~150ng/dL delta in test levels across a week at 200mg/week dose. For some people, a doubling of your test levels creates an environment for rapid aromatization, for some it doesn't. I guess be thankful you're in the group that doesn't?


----------



## Gadawg (Apr 17, 2021)

69nites said:


> Different people tolerate the hormone swings differently. Even metabolize the esters differently.
> 
> If you don't need an AI and don't notice a difference, do whatever is convenient.
> 
> On the level of optimization, the difference between 1x a week and 2x a week is the difference between a ~600ng/dL and ~150ng/dL delta in test levels across a week at 200mg/week dose. For some people, a doubling of your test levels creates an environment for rapid aromatization, for some it doesn't. I guess be thankful you're in the group that doesn't?



Yeah, I dont deal well with any type of estrogen spike so I guess it just doesnt happen. Im also a low responder in general. 200mg gets me to a little over 900 the day after injection


----------



## 69nites (Apr 17, 2021)

Gadawg said:


> Yeah, I dont deal well with any type of estrogen spike so I guess it just doesnt happen. Im also a low responder in general. 200mg gets me to a little over 900 the day after injection


With test cyp people will generally peak 2-3 days after injection. That's about right for the day after.


----------



## The Tater (Apr 18, 2021)

Trt changed my life. No regrets here other than I have a hard time taking a day off and doing absolutely nothing. I love moving around


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 18, 2021)

jolter604 said:


> Been around the boards about a decade now always same name.


Let's not exaggerate.. you joined most boards in spring of 2015. Are you still a rep?


German89 said:


> mmmm... Trying to remember.  BOP? SG?





j2048b said:


> Yup ur name is familiar as well perhaps pro muscle? Oreven asf, or meso?


Pm, M&S, ASF, MC (just jolt on MC)


----------



## jolter604 (Apr 18, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Let's not exaggerate.. you joined most boards in spring of 2015. Are you still a rep?
> 
> 
> 
> Pm, M&S, ASF, MC (just jolt on MC)


What the hell 
Scary shit


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 18, 2021)

jolter604 said:


> What the hell
> Scary shit


I have a decent memory for random shit. That's not half of em. lol Congrats on your promotion to senior member.


----------



## henry954 (Apr 24, 2021)

I didnt know how bad my symptoms were until i started trt. My overall mood improved so much. I initially started because of an injury. After shoulder surgery and physical therapy was done, i started trt. I have zero regrets


----------



## MrRogers (May 24, 2021)

I'm 41 and have major regrets.......

I should've started TRT 5 years ago. 

Pete


----------



## stinger (Jun 21, 2021)

Mind2muscle said:


> I’m considering it for increased performance in the gym and other physical activities.  I’m pretty active but lately have been really fatigued.  Energy has been low.  Already have 2 kids and don’t want to have anymore.



This is exactly why I got on TRT.  I'm a little older than you, but have 2 young children and just didn't feel like I could work full time and keep up with them.  Plus, I wanted to continue working out, but it always seemed like a chore.  After being on TRT, I have more energy to spend time with them and actually enjoy working out again.  It no longer feels like a job a dread, regarding working out.  I don't think that cardiovascular issues are a concern as long as you do  your due diligence with your blood work.  I actually started running more (because I have the energy now) and my cholesterol level went from "high" to "normal".  I think my cardiovascular is actually much more healthy now.  My initial test levels were low 300s initially.


----------



## MrBafner (Jun 21, 2021)

I'm a little different, I don't have a functioning p/gland .. so I started in 1987 at the ag of 17 and have been on it every since.
Have had just about all types of prescription drugs and found that some dosages are just too high initially and really screw me over.
After most injections I feel great .. some medications really make me confused, unsociable for a while and at they usually die down pretty quick and then I become non-effective - leaving me in a state of not being motivated to do anything.
Sure, the labido is pretty active with most.
3 months on chlomid was terrible - massive head pains (not headaches) at the rear of the head and I broke out in sores / rash around my mouth (looked terrible) .. gave that up and all went away.
Early years, primo gave me bad acne around my chest and they took me off it.
These days my libido is pretty screwed, but my wife has been pretty happy.


----------



## Jin (Jun 21, 2021)

MrBafner said:


> I'm a little different, I don't have a functioning p/gland .. so I started in 1987 at the ag of 17 and have been on it every since.
> Have had just about all types of prescription drugs and found that some dosages are just too high initially and really screw me over.
> After most injections I feel great .. some medications really make me confused, unsociable for a while and at they usually die down pretty quick and then I become non-effective - leaving me in a state of not being motivated to do anything.
> Sure, the labido is pretty active with most.
> ...



You were prescribed Primo? And why would your wife be happy that your libido is screwed (unless you mean “ragingly horny”)?


----------



## MrBafner (Jun 21, 2021)

Jin said:


> You were prescribed Primo? And why would your wife be happy that your libido is screwed (unless you mean “ragingly horny”)?



Primoteston 250mg/ml (test enanthate) and yes, she has been happy for the past 28 years .. but the last year, the labido is screwed.

Even though I get prescribed stuff, sometimes I skip and use other stuff available that is half strength.


----------



## Jin (Jun 21, 2021)

MrBafner said:


> Primoteston 250mg/ml (test enanthate) and yes, she has been happy for the past 28 years .. but the last year, the labido is screwed.
> 
> Even though I get prescribed stuff, sometimes I skip and use other stuff available that is half strength.



FYI on the boards of you reference “primo” we will assume Primobolan, not Primoteston (which I had not heard of before- are you in The States?). 

Not that I wish your condition on anybody, but it’s good to have your experience here.

Thank you.


----------



## bvs (Jun 21, 2021)

Jin said:


> FYI on the boards of you reference “primo” we will assume Primobolan, not Primoteston (which I had not heard of before- are you in The States?).
> 
> Not that I wish your condition on anybody, but it’s good to have your experience here.
> 
> Thank you.



Primo test is what i get down here. In the redi-ject pre filled syringes, comes with a 21g 1.5inch harpoon which i bin and replace with a 25g 1inch pin


----------



## bvs (Jun 21, 2021)

And i 100% have no regrets about jumping on trt


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 21, 2021)

My main regret is starting steroids too early.  I started in my early 20s due to trying to overcome a back injury and regain the strength I lost in my lower body so I could still play football.
I feel if I hadn't started so early I probably would have not needed TRT until my 50s or perhaps not at all.  Now that I have been on TRT it is pretty much for life unless it puts my overall health at risk.


----------



## Spear (Jun 21, 2021)

I've been on TRT for about 3 years. I don't feel that TRT is "for life" I actually haven't shut down, my e2 is totally within normal range, and I feel great. I don't run HCG, I don't run an AI, but I do donate blood. My RBC hasn't ever been anything to be worried about, but it's a good thing to do regardless. 

I will note, that even when I was blasting and cruising, I wouldn't shut down, I'm not sure what makes my ball bag different from some others, but I never really had too many issues when running higher amounts of gear. 

My quality of life has improved. I do think I am sleeping better, am a bit sharper, and obviously all the workout/gym stuff is improved. I try to not really think about the obvious gym stuff, because we all know how that goes when your test levels are higher. I really try to focus on the day to day things that are small, but better. Waking up and getting out of bed feeling refreshed, not wanting to take a nap at 2pm, all that stuff really adds up. 

Going to the doc every 6 months, having my bloods done, and looked over by them is also refreshing. It's a better feeling to talk to someone who is very aware of all the indicators, and will explain stuff to me, rather than getting my bloods done, and posting a picture to a forum, and having potential knuckle heads explain stuff to me.


----------



## jc240 (Jun 21, 2021)

Only way to find out is try.  It made a big difference for me.  It wasn't exactly a magic bullet but it helped me in many areas such as sleep, energy, strength and sexual function.  I didn't notice but my wife at the time noticed I seemed in a better mood.

I definitely didn't regret it and the several friends I have never regretted it.   One of my coworkers tried it for several months and it had no effect so he stopped however he didn't regret trying.

 If you don't mind taking advice from a FNG, I would recommend shopping around and finding a good TRT doctor. That makes all the difference in the world.  I went through 2 before I found the one I use.

 Some of these men's clinics are just chains that try to milk as much money out of you as they can and don't care about their patients.  My current doctor  Isn't exactly  a TR T doc per se but hes a holistic medicine specialist.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jun 21, 2021)

Spear said:


> I've been on TRT for about 3 years. I don't feel that TRT is "for life" I actually haven't shut down, my e2 is totally within normal range, and I feel great. I don't run HCG, I don't run an AI, but I do donate blood. My RBC hasn't ever been anything to be worried about, but it's a good thing to do regardless.
> 
> I will note, that even when I was blasting and cruising, I wouldn't shut down, I'm not sure what makes my ball bag different from some others, but I never really had too many issues when running higher amounts of gear.
> 
> ...



i need to do a blood dump soon.  My RBC count and hemocrit are through the roof.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jun 22, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> i need to do a blood dump soon.  My RBC count and hemocrit are through the roof.



Same here.  Gotta find a mobile blood drive in the next week or 2.


----------



## kbenson07 (Aug 13, 2021)

Jin said:


> **** no.
> 
> I was a train wreck emotionally, physically and mentally due to low t.
> 
> Sounds like your test levels are low but the symptoms aren’t too bad. I’d go ahead with it.


Thats how I am right now but I was on TRT and after I stopped my energy levels dropped, mood got sporadic. I've been taking clomid to jump start the natural test again but its definitely not the same as it would be


----------

